# Avonex Injection



## eafaoro1 (Jan 17, 2011)

I am a little confused at to which HCPCS code to use for Medicare patient.  Medicare patient comes in for an Avonex IM injection for MS (340).  The vial the drug comes in states IM injection 30 mcg/0.5 ml.  Should we be billing out J1826 for 2011 claims or Q3025 x 3 units?  I know that     J1826 is a non-covered service by Medicare.  HCPCS code Q3025 is a covered service by Medicare.  Not sure which is the correct one to use?


----------

